# Well they are home...lol - added some pictures



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We picked up my son's 2 fullblood doelings...poor babies, they are wild, but now they are just terrified! They were born just before and just after Christmas. The one looks fantastic, the other one is smaller, has a rough coat, but they did get some goat lice - which happens.
They were treated with Cylence, and wormed with Cydectin, got their ears tattooed and Ky proud tags put in. When they need Cylence again we should hopefully have some - yes we're still dealing with lice on the boys...UGH! But decided we'll treat everyone AFTER we sell the twin boys this coming week.

I don't have any pictures, honestly I'm so worn out it'll be tomorrow before I attempt a pic LOL It has been extremely BUSY the past 3 days.

Their pen isn't finished either... :hair: But will be at some point. For now, we're keeping them in a stall so they are safe, and can bond since they weren't necessarily 'buddies' before. 

Being in a stall for at least a day will give us a chance to work with them in close quarters, get them used to our voice, touch, etc. I think they'll come around fast once they get used to us and get used to love and lots of petting 

These are our first fullblood does, so we're all a bit excited


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Well congrats, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

:leap:  :clap: :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Awesome! :leap: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Very cool! congrats!
M.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Congrats... hope they settle in nicely for you!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

:leap: yeah! Cant wait to see them I bet they are awesome!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Thanks everyone! Their registered names are Spitfire and Stargazer, but we'll come up with some nicknames for them, something short and easy. Spitfire is the smaller of the two, the woman isn't sure why she looks so rough compared to the others, but I do think it might be that she was bullied? Stargazer bullies her a bit, so I think she was just on the bottom of the totem pole. We'll work with her and get her going.
Stargazer is actually a 'cape' she is solid reddish color all the way down to her shoulders/chest. She's really nice looking, and I think she'll come around fast as long as we work with her every day. Spitfire is really terrified.

I put down some grain and alfalfa pellets, and hay. They picked at the grain <we forgot to get some grain so had to just give them some of ours>. They are more interested in the hay right now 

While me and my daughter were out visiting with them after feeding time, Madison's twins came in and wanted to see what the fuss was about, so we shut the bottom 'double dutch' barn door, and let the stall door open just so they could all see each other. Wysteria was TERRIFIED of Stargazer...LOL She ran away and jumped over the bottom double dutch door <about 3ft tall> LOL it was soooo funny! Of course we didn't want the new kids getting the same idea, so we put them in the stall. No way madison's babies will be with these kids anytime soon anyway, heh. Still sooo funny though because Wysteria thinks she is the BOSS of the babies...haha....

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow, hopefully weather co operates. I'm thinking since we turn the boys out with the girls during the day <they don't bother the girls at all I seriously think they are gay, they mount each other but won't touch the does LOL>, we'll most likely turn them out in the boys pen tomorrow until their pen is done. Wish me luck cause I am going to need it LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Congrats on the new kids. I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

:stars: :leap: Congrats!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Congrats! I'm a little dissapointed though, how can you post here that you have a new goat and NOT include pictures!  Can't wait to see them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

I know Maggie LOL I HOPE the weather improves so we can get them out of the barn, but right now it's windy, and rainy - we have a cold front moving through. 
It's kinda dark in the stall for a camera, and don't want to give them a heart attack using the flash. These girls are not like our others, they are terrified and not used to be handled every day. The bigger one is doing much better though, and still think it won't take too much to get her to come around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

:thumbup:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Congratulations on the new goats! :stars: Can't wait to see some pictures :thumb: !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Still no pictures LOL I WILL get some tomorrow. We just got so busy today I ran out of daylight!
We worked on their pen, just need to get the other side up since the posts are all in place, and make a gate.
They should be in it on Wed 
The kids are starting to work with their percentage kids on lead training so I helped them with that, and cleaned around the barn a bit.

We went into the pen to work with the new girls, they did VERY WELL  The bigger one is coming around and was really calm standing for us on the halter, but she has no interest in being led...LOL
The little one is lice infested, and I guarantee that's why she looks so rough. The breeder put cylence on her but my son saw lice moving this evening, so we went ahead and sprayed a little permectrin along her back/sides and neck. 
I think we'll end up just giving them a bath in permectrin solution tomorrow or Wed, and brush them out real good, I want to treat our buck and other goats too since it's been a while.

Also trimmed their hooves and they were such good girls.

So once we get the lice issue taken care of they should be good to go. The breeder's goats all looked good, and she tries to keep up with them 
, but it's that time of year, and when you have a large herd things happen. Heck we have a small herd and lice has been a big nuissance!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Well I am glad they are adjusting to you guys. the kids were out and worked with all the older does but have not started with the kids yet. We also decided on who we were taking to the fair and we are signing up 12. I will be a little busier this year but they are happy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Wow 12...whew! I couldn't imagine loading up 12 goats to show, but I think the nice thing about it is they are there for what 5 days? I think it would be really hard to do here, getting them ready on show day, taking them, then coming home that afternoon/evening. I am worried about just taking 4-5 LOL Of course now we have to get a small trailer to haul them in! Probably get something in a couple of weeks, just don't have the time or extra $$ for it right now just had too much going on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

No pics...well drats...LOL :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Yes that is the nice thing about having them their from Tuesday-Sunday. The auction is on Monday. I am not sure I would do well with the one day shows and going to multiples I would stress out alot.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Well they are home...lol*

Finally got some pics 

This is Stargazer, she is the oldest and she is coming around great, soooo sweet ? She's letting us pet her, and is coming up to us, and screams for us. She is very content with us there 




































Spitfire - you can see why we were disappointed, she looks rough, not going to blame anyone, as we love the woman we bought them from, and she tries to keep up with her herd, sometimes you just get a goat like this. She looked fantastic before being weaned.

We're willing to give her a chance 



















Spitfire's dam is really nice, she is 100% SA blood, and I've noticed they have a different physique than those mixed with other 'blood.' You can definitely see the difference in the two. 




































Tomorrow is supposed to be in the low 60s, but if it's sunny and not windy we're giving everyone a bath in Permectrin II, going to scrub them real good vs. just spraying them down. I haven't noticed any issues with our goats lately, but will be good to make sure.

The girls aren't eating the grain as well as I'd hoped, but they are doing a little better with it, they are eating the alfalfa pellets great, so I am trying to keep it out for them at all times. They LOVE the clover hay. I introduced some BOSS into their feed, and hope to pick up some animax <generic to calf manna> so I can add a tiny bit of that.

Anyway, it's a fun new project  Hopefully Spitfire will shape up, but I am thinking she will.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww!! Thanks so much for the pictures!!  They look great! Stargazer is beautiful! And I don't think Spitfire looks that bad at all! She should definiteley come around with your feed you will be getting them. All goats coats are different and some are just more coarse then others. One of our does Addy has always had pretty thick coarse hair and she gets the same feed and care as all of our other goats. It looks like Spitfire has more of a winter coat than Stargazer so that could be making her look a little coarser too. :hug: Once you get rid of the lice she should be just fine!

I love thier pretty heads and LONG ears!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They both look great! We had one look a bit like Spitfire when we weaned him, He did't have lice, but just looked a little scragly and thinner. Within 2-3 weeks he was filled out and his coat is shiny and healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  They had another good day today, but still aren't eating the grain very well  I posted in another topic that we may be trying to switch over to pelleted feed, and I hope they take to it. They are nibbling but not really eating the grain, but they are eating alfalfa pellets and clover hay - they love the hay.

We gave everyone a bath today in Permectrin II, and we'll do it again in about 10 days. Might as well treat everyone. 
I am going to clean out the barn and put down some Permectrin based powder <the stuff you put in chicken pens>, so hopefully it will help with the lice issue.

We walked them around a little outside the pen, Stargazer loved it, Spitfire was a...spitfire LOL We'll work with them every chance we get


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look really nice good luck with them. I am sure before to long spitfire will look great.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

They look great! :thumb: Stargazer looks really nice, and I bet Spitfire will be looking really good in a little time. I hope you guys do good showing them this year! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The kids are working with the girls a little every evening on the leash, taking them adventuring around the pen. Tonight they went into what will eventually be their pen unless they start screaming because it's next to the house, and my husband sleeps during the day...lol

Stargazer is doing very well on the lead, much better than we expected. 
I put a few pics up on facebook:



























Spitfire is living up to her name..lol She's going to need a lot more work, but she'll get there. 


















They are getting used to their routine, and LOVE the new grain we're switching to.

Anyway just thought I'd post a few new pics.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww, they're really pretty! Congrats! 

I had two does come to me wild too. Now one of them is the sweetest in my herd, and the other is -- well, she's still slowly coming around. She had some health issues right after transport and having to treat her every day (herbal medicines) made her quite the scaredy-goat. But she's a sweetie and is coming around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Love them! They are beautiful!! That littler one does have some wild hair-but you can tell from the colorations on her neck it is because she still has her winter coat :thumb: She should slick of beautifully! It looks like your children are already having a ball with them!! So, now that you have them Cupcake Sparkles can come live with me :ROFL: ....ok???? :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yep she's definitely shedding, I'm sure she'll shape up  They are both settling in just fine, and are taming down very well - 
Since the kids really haven't found a suitable nickname, I've just been calling them Star and SP lol Spitfire - SP is doing so much better, not acting like we're going to kill her if we touch her, she seems to enjoy being pet, but still is a bit insecure.

Biggest problem is leash training. Star is doing okay, she'll come along with more training. But SP throws herself down and refuses to walk. We had a doe like this last year, and swore she'd never make it to fair, but she shaped up. 
Not sure how we'll get SP to respond though, they really don't want treats, but we'll keep trying.
I may end up walking in front of them with a feed bucket and rewarding them with that - that's how we got the doe last year to start responding.

They need weight on them, pretty bony under all that hair. But then they weren't raised as 'show goats.' We're treating again tomorrow for lice/ticks since we saw a tick yesterday, and I picked up some animax <similar to calf manna>, and started mixing that into their grain tonight. They are getting as much grain as they want, and have clover hay available at all times, although they seem to prefer the hay at night.
Ithma - our pregnant doe is stalled next to them, and will eventually be turned out with them after she kids/kids are old enough to be with these two, so they can all bond <hopefully>.
Our herd queen and other doe are being brutal so we can't let these girls go out with them unsupervised  They want to mingle with the other 3 doelings soooo bad. Ithma and our buck could care less, it's just the other two mama's. I neded up getting mad at them and had my kids lock their butts in a pen so these girls could run and play with the others LOL


----------

